

The Economics of Stripping - damncabbage
http://learntoduck.com/micah/economics.stripping

======
almost
I'm sure interesting articles can and have been written about the economics of
stripping, this article is not one of them. I'm sure it will get plenty of
attention for having the word "stripping" in the title but it is other pretty
much worthless I'd say. Unless it really is a revelation to say strippers wish
to earn money and do so by engaging the customers most likely to both have it
and to share it with them.

------
CallMeV
A good point to note is how hard the individual girls work for that money.
Considering the turnover of those girls in that industry - anything over 29,
and they're usually considered over the hill, and at 35 you can stick a fork
in them, they're done - they are driven to seek out the customers who will pay
them the maximum amount of money in the shortest period of time, because that
window of time is very short indeed.

It's a business that demands maximum efficiency. No fat. All lean meat.
Physically, as well as metaphorically. A lesson for us all.

